# got the CD of UBUNTU 7.10



## heartripple (Apr 10, 2008)

hi i got the cd of UBUNTU 7.10 now i want to install that os on my drive so pls help me .and plase cosider me as newbie at LINUX.


My PC cofigration is :
AMD ATHLON 64 x 2 4200
ASUS M2N-MX 
1 GB DDR 2 667 Mhz
320 GB WESTERN DIGITAL HDD
SONY DRU 170 AW DVD writer

i have a prtition named d with 30 gb space


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2008)

*www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon Should give you more than enough details to install it. however please check if your system works with the Live CD.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2008)

oye filevoid that link is amazing. Its like teaching a child how to walk!!!
Everything explained so lucidly and the new user will feel quite at home provided he/she reads it and has patience.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 10, 2008)

Also you can wait for some 14 days and then grab 8.04. Your 7.10 is old BTW.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2008)

> oye filevoid that link is amazing. Its like teaching a child how to walk!!!
> Everything explained so lucidly and the new user will feel quite at home provided he/she reads it and has patience.


yeah I ahve it bookmarked and usually give it to anyone who wants tot ry UBuntu .


----------



## heartripple (Apr 10, 2008)

very useful link


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

installed UBUNTU 7.10 but i am not able to open other partition of my HDD and i found there are two file in each partition named wubildr and wubildr.mbr
what this files doing in my HDD


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

Mount Partitions
*help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions

For whose files, they are related to the wubi installer.
What way did you install Ubuntu?
did you use the Wubi installer?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

howtoforge.com is a god send.. I learnt a lot about configuring linux servers (esp CentOS) and other server softwares... 


_


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Mount Partitions
> *help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
> 
> For whose files, they are related to the wubi installer.
> ...


 
i followed the simple installtion method and i dont know what is wubi installer


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

i hope u havent screwed the partitions


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> i followed the simple installtion method and i dont know what is wubi installer


Define Simple installtion?


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> i hope u havent screwed the partitions


 

 actually i did i have partition my 30 gb free space as "/", swap, and EXT2

whats wrong with that


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> i hope u havent screwed the partitions


haha dont scare him 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

how much space for swap and / ?
and what is ext2 partition, isnt it supposed to be ext3 ?


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> haha dont scare him
> 
> 
> _


 

guys tell me i did anything wrong


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

nothing wrong... that why I said that.... 


_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Define Simple installation?



@ketanpatel
 You didn't answer my question
Can you tell us, how you installed your system.
FYI, there are many ways to install a Ubuntu System.
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

look here is my partitioning scheme

/ (root partition) as Ext3 type and of 14GB
Swap - well there is no swap for me


Ideally U should have made this something like this:

/ (root partition) Type: Ext3 Size:atleast 3GB
/boot (boot partition) Type: Ext3 Size: Atleast 100MB
Swap Size: twice the amount of RAM

what type of partitioning u chose, Guided installation or complete manaul installation ?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Ideal? Who said ext3 was the ideal format?

And why /boot? IMO , for a newbie 2 partitions are more than sufficient,
/ - ~5Gigs (Dont want to run out of space later)
swap - 2 * RAM - Not more than 1Gig.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

K then replace it with generally 
Btw I dont use Swap, i kinda made my distro slow tih Swap enabled.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> look here is my partitioning scheme
> 
> / (root partition) as Ext3 type and of 14GB
> Swap - well there is no swap for me
> ...


 
i did something like that but dont know xactly  is there any other way to know it


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

post the content of fstab file

*gedit /etc/fstab*

and 

*sudo fdisk -l *


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> post the content of fstab file
> 
> *gedit /etc/fstab*
> 
> ...



how to get through that command i dont know pls help me to do so


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

open a *terminal* and then write these commands and press enter.

Terminal is in Applications > Accessories > Terminal menu


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

here is the answer of *gedit /etc/fstab

*# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# /dev/sda11
UUID=82effd8d-7a6c-44f1-8c99-720d251d8feb /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /dev/sda1
UUID=A880246980244064 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda9
UUID=0CC819FFC819E82A /media/sda10    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda5
UUID=A6E4BB85E4BB5671 /media/sda6     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda6
UUID=3800DDA800DD6D7E /media/sda7     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda7
UUID=B8783943783901A4 /media/sda8     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda8
UUID=A01891A4189179CC /media/sda9     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda10
UUID=2ef9ec5d-8912-4f78-8afb-87890de89edb none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0



*here is the answer of sudo fdisk -l*

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xb4c4b4c4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            2551       38912   292077765    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda5            6467        7771    10482381    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda6            7772       11296    28314531    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda7           11297       15212    31455238+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda8           15213       25786    84935623+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda9           25787       38912   105434563+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda10           2551        3219     5373679+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda11           3220        4435     9767488+  83  Linux
/dev/sda12           4436        6466    16313976   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

so guys is everything  all right or not


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

ur swap(sda10) itself is 5GB
and root partition(sda11) is 10GB approximate
last partition(sda12) is not used and is 16 GB, its not even mounted as there is no entry in fstab

U should have been able to acces ur ntfs partitions as fstab entries are correct.

post ouput of *
mount -a*

and

*blkid*


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Why do you have two ext2 partitions if you just started linux, and why is one of them not mounted?

I'm talking about sda12.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

* mount -a

*shown only root can do that




*blkid

*/dev/sda1: UUID="A880246980244064" LABEL="WINDOWS XP" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda5: UUID="A6E4BB85E4BB5671" LABEL="WALLPAPERS" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda6: UUID="3800DDA800DD6D7E" LABEL="INSTALL" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda7: UUID="B8783943783901A4" LABEL="SOFTWARES" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda8: UUID="A01891A4189179CC" LABEL="VIDEO SONGS" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda9: UUID="CC819FFC819E82A" LABEL="SONGS" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda10: TYPE="swap" UUID="2ef9ec5d-8912-4f78-8afb-87890de89edb" 
/dev/sda11: UUID="82effd8d-7a6c-44f1-8c99-720d251d8feb" TYPE="ext2" 
/dev/sda12: UUID="339571db-7157-4cbc-9419-bd80e6f9faa6" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah i mean 
*sudo mount -a


*

it looks safe and sound


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

*sudo mount -a
*
nothing happens for this command


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

that means ur partitions are getting mounted without any problem, so u should be able to access them 

By any chance u used Wubi to install Ubuntu ?
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516976


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

ok man i want to know that is there special version of yahoo messenger for linux i want to use it



T159 said:


> that means ur partitions are getting mounted without any problem, so u should be able to access them
> 
> By any chance u used Wubi to install Ubuntu ?
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516976


 
is link me kuch palle nahi pada


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

Can u acces those partitions from windows ?

Us link mein yehi likha hai ki, if u install using Wubi (wubi lets u install linux from windows) then only those two files are created.

try *pidgin* as a gtalk,IRC,yahoo messanger replacement


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

no i am not able see those three partition from windows


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Pidgin/Kopete if you are using Gnome/KDE respectively.

If you want one with voice-chat abilities for gnome, try GYachI.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> no i am not able see those three partition from windows


I was talking bout the windows partitons (ntfs ones).

Obviously u cant read ext3 partitions from windows by default.

Your partitions are intact, no harm to data 

Just some size problem with pratitions for linux, anyway as u learn more and more u will be able to do things more accurately.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Pidgin/Kopete if you are using Gnome/KDE respectively.
> 
> If you want one with voice-chat abilities for gnome, try GYachI.


 

can i access all of my contacts from  one of those chating softwares


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry guys i am new to linux so i am asking this stupid questoins


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep. And Pidgin/Kopete are multi-protocol messengers.
Similar to Trillain/Miranda in windows.

So, you can chat with all your different id's at once.
AFAIK, Ubuntu comes with Pidgin by default.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> AFAIK, Ubuntu comes with Pidgin by default.


yep


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

ok i will try it today and after that i will give u response of that 
BUT FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU BECAUSE YOU HAVE PROVIDED SUFFICIENT INFORMATION ABOUT UBUNTU AND UNDERSTOOD ALL MY STUPID QUESTIONS WITH CALM MIND .

    AND FROM NOW I AM GOING OUTSIDE FOR PLAYING CRICKET SO WILL POST HERE AT TONIGHT

*THANK ALL OF YOU*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^what is outside ?
I play EA cricket 07.. you ? 

_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Pidgin/Kopete if you are using Gnome/KDE respectively.
> 
> If you want one with voice-chat abilities for gnome, try GYachI.



Is GYachI stable yet?
I need a Client which supports voice over Yahoo & Jabber(Gtalk) protocols but its should be stable


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^what is outside ?
> I play EA cricket 07.. you ?
> 
> _



u r playing EA cricket 07 in LINUX


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^
XP 4 Life 


_


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> yep



its working fine thanks for that


----------



## heartripple (Apr 12, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^
> XP 4 Life
> 
> 
> _




what is that

how can i install games in linux i dont know but i know that linux does not support .EXE files.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

man now its boring  ok I just said I'm primarily a windows user 


but as for your query some games work in linux with WINE 

_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

For games better stick to windows, There are a few ways to run executable files under linux(hint:wine) but there performance is generally poor than in windows.

As EXE files are writeen only for windows, hence there is a performance drop in linux when you run non-native apps.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2008)

> how can i install games in linux i dont know but i know that linux does not support .EXE files.


Check out Wine, Cedega and crossover Office. Theres quite a few Windows  applications that can be run in Linux using these products.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 12, 2008)

ok i will try it


----------



## heartripple (Apr 13, 2008)

i have real player which came with the digit dvd and want install it  how can i do


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

what type of file is it?
is its a bin file then.
Open terminal & excute it like 

```
$./filename.bin
```
replace file name with actual file


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

Doesnt mplayer+w32codecs solve real media problem? or Helix?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

mplayer plays real media files


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 13, 2008)

How to : Enable Multimedia Suport in Ubuntu 7.10.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Is GYachI stable yet?
> I need a Client which supports voice over Yahoo & Jabber(Gtalk) protocols but its should be stable



I dont think GYachI is completely stable, but then again I didnt use it for a long time now.

And as for voice chat in Google Talk, you can try Empathy


----------



## heartripple (Apr 22, 2008)

from where to get mplayer


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2008)

I am trying for a solution for gtalk voice client in Linux.Will this empathy thing work


----------

